# New rescue mutt Georgie - guess my breed!



## CindyLooHoo (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum, and the relatively new owner of a one-year-old rescue dog, Georgie. My boyfriend and I adopted him from a rescue in upstate New York, where Georgie had been saved from being put down by a kill shelter in the South. We knew very little about what he'd been through in his puppyhood, but once we got home and took Georgie on his first walk, it was obvious that he had serious trust issues with humans, especially men, especially tall men. Georgie also gets very fear-aggressive on leash, indoors, and in elevators. Needless to say, walking and living with Georgie in a 10th floor Manhattan apartment has been a dramatic adjustment process for all of us, but we've fallen head over heels in love with him and can't think of life without him. We're working with a trainer and Georgie is making progress every day. Thank god for the Internet, just reading other posts about rescues in this forum is so encouraging, especially when it seems like Georgie is the only dog who doesn't like strangers!

We've had many guesses from friends and people we've met in the dog park about Georgie's breed. He's definitely part Australian Terrier, and we think also basenji, but people have guessed Jack Russell and Shiba Inu as well. Would love to hear what people think! Some photos are below.

http://instagram.com/p/gBND4LOnRa/

http://instagram.com/p/fwFQI5unZT/

http://instagram.com/p/gBM3IFOnRJ/


----------



## briton40 (Nov 6, 2013)

where did you get him? he looks like one that came thru a shelter here in tn a year or so ago?


----------



## CindyLooHoo (Oct 24, 2013)

briton40 said:


> where did you get him? he looks like one that came thru a shelter here in tn a year or so ago?


A New Chance Rescue in Bedford Hills, NY -- they got him from a shelter in the South (that's all I know)! Would be cool if it were the same dog, although I've already run into another dog who looks exactly like Georgie (size and everything), so I wouldn't be surprised if it were just another Doppelganger!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Jack Russel Terrier in him, not sure what else. Good job for rescuing Georgie, he is a cute dog!


----------

